# A Happy New Year!



## lovethewoods (Nov 30, 2007)

Hey ladies, did anyone else get out for the last day? I FINALLY filled my tag. Took me long enough, but I finally got her! Was a great New Years Day!!! I'm going to attempt to post my first pic...hope it works.








[/IMG]


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Congrats. Now that, is starting the New Year out right. 

Good job


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

wow congrats, way to to go into the NEw yEars.... !!!


----------



## skyhawk1 (Jun 20, 2006)

Congrates on filling your tag. Nice doe.


----------



## buellkat (Dec 28, 2007)

Great job. Definately a great way to start the New Year!


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

Congrats! Great job, now put something under that deer.....unless you want a blood spot in your pole barn as a fond reminder! :lol:


----------



## mi_sportsman (Nov 28, 2007)

I'm so glad you stuck it till the very end, great job! Will be over for some venison soon.


----------



## lovethewoods (Nov 30, 2007)

autumnlovr said:


> Congrats! Great job, now put something under that deer.....unless you want a blood spot in your pole barn as a fond reminder! :lol:


 
Thanks!! Yep, pics were first, I was kinda excited  , LOL. Pulled some cardboard out later.


----------



## lovethewoods (Nov 30, 2007)

mi_sportsman said:


> I'm so glad you stuck it till the very end, great job! Will be over for some venison soon.


Cool! What should we start with? Steaks on the fire sounds good to me!


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

Nice job! Happy New year!


----------



## Lisa23 (Dec 31, 2007)

Thats a nice Doe, Congrats..


----------



## mi_sportsman (Nov 28, 2007)

Well now, thats pretty good sounding stuff. I'm thinking just to get together to visit over a garbage can sounds good to me!! LOL


----------



## huntinlady (Nov 10, 2007)

It's not the only way to have a successful hunt, but it sure fills the freezer and makes for a perfect way to end the season...only 10 more months til we go again!


----------

